# Found my first liquor dealer sign under Oakland House!



## Dabeel (Apr 3, 2010)

I am so stoked right now as I am still thrilled to find this piece. A while ago I got permission to go under my neighbor's house two doors down and look for antiques, bottles etc. She said have it, and keep whatever you find.
 I finally got the chance to go under this afternoon and after finding the usual empty slicks and some coffee cans, I found this gem just propped up against one of the inner walls.

 It has a copyright date of 1901 under the wagon wheels and only has some minor damage. It is made of that hardboard material and the graphics have stood the test of time.

 I just had to share this one. 
 I also found a 1905 Republican Handbill poster too.
 What a rush!

 Enjoy,
 Doug


----------



## Dabeel (Apr 3, 2010)

Here's the 1905 Republican ticket poster in incredible shape.....it was under some boards and dry hay that kept it super.

 That's all for now,
 Thanks,
 Doug


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 4, 2010)

Oh you have to same some balls to be called Abe P. Leach and trying to run for city attorney, or any public office for that matter. 

 Great finds.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 4, 2010)

> It has a copyright date of 1901 under the wagon wheels and only has some minor damage. It is made of that hardboard material and the graphics have stood the test of time.


 
 Hey Doug,

*What a Great Discovery!* I'm raising a glass to you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From. How fantastic to find that in such pristine condition. Only in California, or a darn few other places, would that have survived.

 Did'ya see that Theo. Grier is #27 on the 1900 Oakland Map. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.

 Are ya gonna frame em?


----------



## Dabeel (Apr 4, 2010)

Morbious:  You know I didn't really study the names on that one yet...........that is pretty funny!

 Good Call.

 Doug


----------



## Dabeel (Apr 4, 2010)

Jim,

 Thanks for the extra info, I haven't even started searching about Theo Gier Co. but you just provided me with two leads......and I have seen that Oakland Map before but now I know his business is on it..........Thanks!


 Doug


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey,...That's a great sign you found Doug!,...I can't believe how good it looks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                                                              Joe


----------



## Dabeel (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks Joe,
 I guess with it being so dry out here in CA most of the time helped to keep it well preserved.
 It also is made of that hard particle type board.

 Doug


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 4, 2010)

Great finds, Doug.  It's so exciting to find stuff like that!


----------



## madman (Apr 4, 2010)

killer find!


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 8, 2010)

Super find, Doug. I have had that piece in the past and believe that it should have a 1903 calendar pad stapled to it. Typically, though, people removed the calendar dates after the year and kept the graphics. Sometimes they would paint out the advertising, too, which is always a damned shame. I have seen fantastic calendars ruined in that fashion, but back in the day, who knew?


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 8, 2010)

Unless you're a Republican and would want the handbill for sentimental reasons I'd be willing to bet it would bring a pretty penny at auction, but having found it yourself it might be pretty cool to keep it. Now all you need are a Theo Gier flask and a fifth to "go with" your advertising piece![]


----------



## Dansalata (Apr 8, 2010)

THSOSE TOTALLY ROCK GREAT FINDS  WT FRIGGIN GO!!!


----------



## Plumbata (Apr 8, 2010)

SUHWEEEET! 

 Incredibly awesome totally killer sweet righteous scores! I would take those over almost any bottle, all day long! Congratulations! []


----------



## jcrlanger (Apr 9, 2010)

You had to make some pickers jealous.  Awesome finds.  Great history.

 John 

 btw Frank K Mott was Oakland's 35th Mayor and Arthur H. Breed became a California State Senator and Lieutenant Govenor.


----------

